# Two Kitties...Moving to Mexico



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

So...I am going to be moving to mexico. I also believe that once you make a commitment to an animal they are your family for life. not just hey I'm moving so *tosses outside* done with you. Now I am just wondering if anyone has done this, taken their cats with them internationally. I am going to move from Brazil to Mexico for 2 years then comming back to brazil. 

Worries about mexico, finding an apartment that will allow two cats, water? if its bad for humans can it be good for cats??? International rules for bringing animals to their country?? Should I try to rehome them? am I being greedy to take them so far? Best way to travel so very far. Should we keep them in the cabin with us or put them down in the storage? heck do they let you carry cats so far?

Just super nervous human wise moving there, hadn't even thought of all this till my husband asked what I wanted to do with them.

sidenote, we are getting rid of everything we own, selling or throwing away, should I keep some cat items for them?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would take my guys. I've never had to move countries but I've bounced around the country with my ex husband and his cat. North to South then East to West (all of those hops included a cat, multiple dogs and two horses)and now within the state with Shep. Book and MowMow (next month). 

Sounds like the first step would be to start apartment/house hunting and see what/who takes pets. Then if it's feasible you can start thinking about what of theirs you want to take.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah that is the hardest part his company is looking for the apartment >.< told them to stop searching for ones already with furniture incase the cats claw into it. I don't want to have to pay for it


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Saw this on the consulate's website:

What are the requirements for bringing my pet to Mexico with me? - U.S. Consulate General Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

thank you beauty, marie. thank you for looking up the consulate for me. Im going to give them a call today to find out what I need for the cats. I think oliver has gingivitis and the vet said not to worry about it. but now that we are going maybe I should have it treated. I would hate to have him not be allowed because of it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I took my kids back and forth from Texas to mexico frequently for two years. They always had a current health certificate and rabies vaccine, but I was NEVER asked to show those papers. No one seemed to care. I also didn't have a problem finding a place to live that allowed cats, but I lived in a more-rural area. I did get turned down from a job in Zacatecas (more urban) because they wouldn't allow dogs in the house. Not leaving Moxie behind, so that was a no. 

Vet care in Mexico is awful at best. I would travel into the US for all vet care, even when my dog broke her leg, I drove 36 hours straight to get her to a real vet. Its a concern. 

This said, do you have any friends that might be willing to foster your kids for you while in Mexico?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey!
I'm so happy you are taking your kitties with you. Listen, I found this:

¡ Si viaja a México con su mascota !

...which is the "Senasica" (the official Mexican government administration for this matters) website. All the info is there. I was about to go to Mexico with my family's cat a few years ago (she -the cat- finally stayed in Chile with my family). I lived there for two years, which state are you moving to?

Info is in Spanish, tho. I will gladly help you with translations of any sort if you need to :wink


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Pet owners and breeders send cats internationally all the time, usually very simple just a matter of correct vaccines, blood tests and quarantine (depending on country)

Working within the America's shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mexico isn't like that.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Kobster said:


> Vet care in Mexico is awful at best. I would travel into the US for all vet care, even when my dog broke her leg, I drove 36 hours straight to get her to a real vet. Its a concern.


This is an unfair generalization. Mexico is not the border you share with it.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

Kobster said:


> Vet care in Mexico is awful at best. I would travel into the US for all vet care, even when my dog broke her leg, I drove 36 hours straight to get her to a real vet. Its a concern.
> 
> This said, do you have any friends that might be willing to foster your kids for you while in Mexico?


yeah vet care in brazil is not that fantastic for cats either. its more of a dog country. same with his family. most of his family hates animals and think ronaldo was crazy to let me get one cat let alone to...lol at let... so its us or probably the streets for them. Its why Im trying to get all the info about getting the info now. 



Lenkolas said:


> Hey!
> I'm so happy you are taking your kitties with you. Listen, I found this:
> 
> ¡ Si viaja a México con su mascota !
> ...


oh thank you! i will try google translate first but if anything is confusing I'll shoot you a message 




Lenkolas said:


> This is an unfair generalization. Mexico is not the border you share with it.


meh I'd be inclined to believe her just from living in brazil and its lack of cat care. It's not a very cat oriented country. Its the land of little dogs. the vets Ive gone to with my cats have been a nitemare. so I can't really imagine mexico being to much better


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I lived in Monterrey and they had some good quality vets. But yet, Monterrey is a very wealthy city, so again, we can't generalize... I guess you'll have to spend some time trying to find the best you can get.

About translating, sure!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A couple months ago I flew into Mexico with my friend who has his own plane. We had to land, once in Mexico air space, to have customs check our plane for countra ban. They made no mention of the two cats on board in carriers, which they saw, while checking the plane. 

My friend wanted me to be there for a week and to acclimate their cats to Mexico. I wouldn’t let your cats outside if I were you. Too many predators.

There is a vet clinic near their home but it only has what we consider vet techs at best. They fly their dog and cats up to Ensenada because there is a real vet there.

It was disturbing to drive in to San Quenton and see all the sick, wandering cats and dogs on the dirt streets. The culture in Mexico towards animals is very very different from the US. 

My vet, my friend, and I are raising funds to do a spay neuter clinic there. S/N is not a priority and at the bottom of the list of where to spend their money. There is so much poverty there. Free breeding animals are the victims with absolutely no hope of help. So were trying to make a difference.

Good luck on your move. I hope everything goes smooth. Are you able to take your cats on board with you when you make the final trek to your new home? I get paranoid of any animal in cargo. Esp after Jack the Cat incident with American Airlines.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Mexican vet care is the same as US vet care. There are horrible vets and amazing vets. As a family member to one of the amazing ones, I'm kind of offended by that sweeping generalization. OP dot your i's and cross your t's the crossing all depends on the custom's agent so make sure that the worst of the worst case scenarios cannot find fault with your documents. The apartment could be tricky. Make sure your relocation company knows about the cats and is accounting for them and. je fact that they are INDOOR cats in the search.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

The Divine Miss M said:


> Mexican vet care is the same as US vet care. There are horrible vets and amazing vets. As a family member to one of the amazing ones, I'm kind of offended by that sweeping generalization. OP dot your i's and cross your t's the crossing all depends on the custom's agent so make sure that the worst of the worst case scenarios cannot find fault with your documents. The apartment could be tricky. Make sure your relocation company knows about the cats and is accounting for them and. je fact that they are INDOOR cats in the search.


yeah I can understand that. I would love to find an amazing one. I wish they would advertise online more. Its almost impossible to find any open vet here when I need one let alone a good one. 

yeah I am going to take my cats to the vet this weekend to get them all up to date. I'd rather to have to much info then to little because by the time Im at the airport it will be to late most likely. 

I think I can take them in carriers. Oliver is rather large but hes like 5kilos. I wonder what the weight limit for animals are for the airlines


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Found this website, it has airlines on the bottom and little references, although I would check with the airlines website to make sure this info is up to date. 
Airlines Pet Travel, Pet Air Travel, Private Charters Pets, Air Travel Pets


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Lenkolas said:


> This is an unfair generalization. Mexico is not the border you share with it.



I was 36 hours from the border, and I lived there for 2 years, I think I'm more than able to generalize about the quality of health care available for my pets. I'm also a veterinary technician, so might have a bit more insight. 

I wouldn't let a mexican vet touch my pets. I was NOT going to let one do surgery on my dogs leg. I don't even trust the vaccines they use. I just know too much to be comfortable with that level of care.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I live on the border. Have for all 26 years of my life. I stand by the opinion that US care is no different from Mexican care. You can get a horrible vet or an amazing one, and believe it or not I would let either one of my Mexican vets operate on my pets before the vet right down the street.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Miss M, not trying to make this a debate about vet care, but, based on what level of knowledge are you basing this decision? How much do you know about safe anesthetic protocols and monitoring. Sterile procedure? Vaccine Sarcoma rates due to certain additives and adjuvents? I work with a delightful man at the Emergency Clinic who was a vet in mexico, but cannot practice here, he cannot begin to pass the boards. Some of the stories he tells of his practice in Guadalajara make my hair stand on end. Most people base their opinion of a vet on the personal vibe they get from them. They seem to care, they are kind to my pet, etc. These are important, but only part of the equation.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Quite a bit actually. You learn a lot when you have a vet for an uncle.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck in Mexico!

Be careful with your vet care, wouldn't want anything bad happening to the kitties!!


----------

